# 120g tank lighting



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

My 46 bowfront broke down after 10 years a bit over a week ago and I'm setting up a 4ft tank (probably 120g) to replace it. I intend for the tank to be low/med light with mts substrate and no CO2, and will be planting mainly crypts. What light fixtures would you guys recommend for this situation?

Also, I used a 3' 2 bulb T5HO fixture on the 46. Would there be any way to use that too over the new tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

On a tank that size reusing your current fixture would be low light. 

I would go with 4 x 54 watt T5HO for medium lighting on a tank that size. You could run just two bulbs most of the day and all 4 for a few hours.


----------

